# Netflix ui-800-2 Error on Tivo Bolt



## pepperbar (Sep 24, 2005)

My Tivo bolt shows the error ui-800-2 when trying to access Netflix. Unlike the other Tivos. it doesn't appear the Bolt has any way to deactivate itself from Netflix in its interface. 

I contacted support, who told me to contact Netflix to deactivate it, which I did (Deactivate all of my devices), but the Bolt still shows the same error.

I have restarted the unit, unplugged it, reset the Tivo app, none of which helps. The "Check your network" button in the Netflix app passes all tests in connecting to Netflix and reports back "successful"

I have a Tivo Mini on the network and Netflix works on it just fine.

Thoughts?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pepperbar said:


> My Tivo bolt shows the error ui-800-2 when trying to access Netflix. Unlike the other Tivos. it doesn't appear the Bolt has any way to deactivate itself from Netflix in its interface.
> 
> I contacted support, who told me to contact Netflix to deactivate it, which I did (Deactivate all of my devices), but the Bolt still shows the same error.
> 
> ...


There is an option somewhere to reset the Netflix app. One that is done you need to re-enter the Netflix login info. I did that earlier this week.


----------



## pepperbar (Sep 24, 2005)

I reset the app from within the app multiple times. It asks "are you sure", etc, but after the app is reset, the same error comes up.


----------



## pepperbar (Sep 24, 2005)

It appears the new software update fixed the app for me. It works now.


----------

